
Rails Rumble is Complete - Judge the Entries - michael_fine
http://railsrumble.com/entries/all
======
damncabbage
Not mine, but it hasn't been posted here yet and it looks so damn nice:
<http://findthin.gs>

(Made by @sutto, @sj26 and @levibuzolic; team page is here:
<http://railsrumble.com/entries/148-grumpy-cat>)

~~~
tylermac1
Wow. That is awesome.

------
nckbz
<http://railsrumble.com/entries/263-ucommently> <http://ucommently.com/>

Busy weekend but I was able to get my app out. My little brother was all like
you should make textsfromlastnight for funny YouTube comments.... Probably
wont win any awards, but I had a lot of fun! :) Its cool to see a lot of other
people went solo too and came up with some cool stuff!

~~~
nckbz
Man! I'm noticing so many bugs and stuff. Not being able to change, fix, or
edit this until next week is going to drive me crazy.

------
jazzychad
My coworker built <http://upti.lt/> \- a trump card game. Pretty fun and very
polished for a 48hr project.

------
alexandrov
Imagine that now responding to your customers' appeals is a great fun. You get
no spam or junk mail anymore, there are neither dispatching questions to one
of your colleagues nor assigning of your own ideas to someone else. How about
making a computer classify appeals and assign them to the right person?
<http://ideahq.r12.railsrumble.com/>

------
fredoliveira
Our team had a ton of fun. Hadn't participated since the very first rumble
years ago, which we won in the design category.

Since we spend our days working on serious stuff, for this rumble we decided
to do something funny (whether this is funny is actually up for discussion).
<http://getreadytojoust.com> is what we built.

------
roninek
Our team build Jingle Boogie. It is app for making short jingles from youtube
or vimeo movies.

<http://visuality.r12.railsrumble.com/>
<http://railsrumble.com/entries/143-jingle-boogie>

------
mickeyben
Our team built Github Death Star to put some order in your hundreds starred
repositories.

We also love octocats!

<http://the-cleaners.r12.railsrumble.com/>

------
mlitwiniuk
I've created app for sharing code scraps (snippets) across group/organization.
Made just be me, aims to solve real problem, that we have at my company.
<http://scrapsapp.com/>

------
rachidalm
Rumble was fun! We finished our app it can be found at
<http://www.fixmyglobe.com>

Looking forward too see what others did.

------
andrew_wc_brown
We built a Star Trek game. Fun to play with a friend <http://the-glimmer-
twins.r12.railsrumble.com/>

------
mickeyben
Thanks to the organizers and sponsors, it was a lot of fun!

~~~
zachinglis
Glad to hear that! It's not easy, but it was definitely worth it :)

~~~
nbertram
Thanks guys! Looking forward to participating again next year!

------
AlexanderZ
I went solo and built Genka - time tracking that motivates:
<http://genka.r12.railsrumble.com/>

------
plehoux
Check out our entry, a mix between Gumroad et binpress.
<http://www.gitiosk.com>

------
ew
My (extremely biased) favourite is Folder Chute :) <http://folderchute.com>

------
manaslutech
I missed for this year. I am surely going to hack next one!

------
Cbasedlifeform
just stumbled on this via the Koi entrant link further down... some cool stuff
here -- thanks! \--v noobie RoR developer

------
AwesomeTogether
wish the contestants would open source their entries so that others can learn
from them

~~~
nckbz
Some did. <https://github.com/railsrumble/>

Mine was: <https://github.com/railsrumble/r12-team-263>

I'm definitely looking forward to going through the other entries! :)

